# Korean Martial Arts Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a really quick video clip that showcases multiple Korean Martial Arts.  I have the DVD it is taken from and it was well made.  Enjoy.

http://www.turtlepress.com/Martial_Arts_of_Korea_DVD_p/dvd-war.htm#preview


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting!  I never knew there were that many martial arts from Korea.   I only knew of two. LOL


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Interesting! I never knew there were that many martial arts from Korea.  I only knew of two. LOL


 
Dave there are quite a few.  Lot's of interesting martial skills.


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 27, 2007)

_That_ is a nice video! I'd like to know more about Kuk Sool.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the link!  It's neat looking at the different Korean MA styles that are out there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2007)

Some of that looked mighty painful :uhyeah:


Thanks for posting that


----------

